# My first Betta Tank



## gema (Apr 5, 2013)

This is my first Betta! And I am loving him.

Little back story: So while I have other fish tanks this is my first Betta. About 6 weeks ago I set up a planted desk tank and let it cycle (I noticed alot of people don't cycle their Betta tank coz they are a hardy fish. That doesn't mean it won't harm the fish and cause them pain!) And then my journey began to find my dream Betta. I absolutely will not take a fish home unless I love them! So 6weeks later and many many trips to every lfs and petshop in my area I finally fell in love today with the one Betta type I swore I didn't want. A blue veil tail.


----------



## gema (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I want. He's so beautiful!!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Btw make sure to add water conditioner


----------



## gema (Apr 5, 2013)

Bailmint said:


> I want. He's so beautiful!!


Isn't he just! I've been really fussy and looked at so many Bettas and went home empty handed every time. But something about him made me want him.


----------



## gema (Apr 5, 2013)

Husband and I decided to name him Kabluee


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

gema said:


> Husband and I decided to name him Kabluee


Nice name! btw if he isn't there then I probably took him.. Probably... (Just kidding but he is very beautiful)


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Gorgeous veil tail! It's always odd when you pick up a one that you didn't think you'd get or be interested in! I'm glad Kabluee found a good home .


----------

